# ***contest***



## Peptide Source (Nov 23, 2011)

Put up your before and after transformation photos. The person with the sexiest transformation will win their choice combo pack:

CJC-1295 NO DAC/IPAMORELIN
CJC-1295 NO DAC/GHRP-2
CJC-1295 NO DAC/GHRP-6

Contest ends Thursday night midnight 11/25/11. 
Winner will be chosen Friday at 9am. 
Good luck!


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 23, 2011)

Shit I'm on my phone! I'll get some up tonight!


----------



## Colestar (Nov 23, 2011)

Great contest...will also post tonight!!!


----------



## Jetto (Nov 23, 2011)

what's the stipulations on here. Timeline?


----------



## Peptide Source (Nov 23, 2011)

Jetto, they have to be your own photos and the contest ends tomorrow night.


----------



## Jetto (Nov 23, 2011)

Maybe I should clarify.
What's the timeline on the transformation? 6 months, 3 years, etc.


----------



## Peptide Source (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh it doesn't matter jetto. I want to see people that went to flab to fab.


----------



## Colestar (Nov 23, 2011)

Flab - 4yrs ago

*1st pic- 4 1/2 yrs ago. I'm the BIG one in the middle!! Duh!!!*
*2nd pic- 4 yrs ago...a tad bit lighter!!*
*3rd,4th, 5th pic taken this past March-April  *


----------



## Peptide Source (Nov 23, 2011)

Wow great job colestar!!!


----------



## chucky1 (Nov 23, 2011)

175 to 230


----------



## chucky1 (Nov 23, 2011)

was this for chicks only  cuz ^^^colestar is way sexier then ill ever be...........lol


----------



## aminoman74 (Nov 24, 2011)

Colestar said:


> Flab - 4yrs ago
> 
> *1st pic- 4 1/2 yrs ago. I'm the BIG one in the middle!! Duh!!!*
> *2nd pic- 4 yrs ago...a tad bit lighter!!*
> *3rd,4th, 5th pic taken this past March-April *


 

WOW girl you look very nice WAY TO GO.I give you great props for what you did KEEP IT UP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aminoman74 (Nov 24, 2011)

chucky1 said:


> 175 to 230


 

Arms look thick bro


----------



## Colestar (Nov 24, 2011)

Peptide Source said:


> Wow great job colestar!!!


 
Thank you sir!! 




chucky1 said:


> was this for chicks only  cuz ^^^colestar is way sexier then ill ever be...........lol


 
Ha ha!!! Boys can be sexy too!! Big changes Chucky....props to you!!





aminoman74 said:


> WOW girl you look very nice WAY TO GO.I give you great props for what you did KEEP IT UP!!!!!!!!!


 

Ha!! I stopped stuffing my face and got my as* to the gym!!! Oh....and my man is also a personal trainer!!


----------



## Peptide Source (Nov 24, 2011)

Great job boys and girls. Clock is ticking though!!!!!


----------



## Jetto (Nov 24, 2011)

This is me, don't mind the writing. 
This is me last year up until Dec 2010


----------



## Jetto (Nov 24, 2011)

White is Late feb 2011
Black Mid March 2011
Black with purple towel Late march 2011
DCUs April 2011


----------



## Jetto (Nov 24, 2011)

Top hat august 2011 (4 months post cycle)
Black n white back pic August 2011
Red pants Early Sep (1 or 2 weeks on cycle)
Black shorts front and back Late Sep 2011 (About 4 weeks on cycle)


----------



## aminoman74 (Nov 24, 2011)

Jetto said:


> Top hat august 2011 (4 months post cycle)
> Black n white back pic August 2011
> Red pants Early Sep (1 or 2 weeks on cycle)
> Black shorts front and back Late Sep 2011 (About 4 weeks on cycle)


 

Wow you realy brought some work to the table.Good job


----------



## Peptide Source (Nov 24, 2011)

Aww snap, competition brought to the table!!!!


----------



## Colestar (Nov 24, 2011)

Peptide Source said:


> Aww snap, competition brought to the table!!!!


 

*uh-oh!!! *


----------



## Jetto (Nov 25, 2011)

Just be glad I left out the jorts and pink assless chap pictures


----------



## Peptide Source (Nov 25, 2011)

Great pics and great transformation but I have to say the winner izzzzzzz Colestar!!!! Great job girl. PM me.


----------



## Jetto (Nov 25, 2011)

I would say the same, can you edit out my pics please?


----------



## Peptide Source (Nov 25, 2011)

Sure Jetto PM me I have a gift for you for entering.


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 25, 2011)

The first pic is from two years ago I hadnt trained in 3 years last ones are from last month


----------



## ecot3c inside (Nov 25, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> The first pic is from two years ago I hadnt trained in 3 years last ones are from last month



good job bro!, you look happier jacked n tan. should make that your new plate for your car "jackdntn" lol


----------



## Peptide Source (Nov 25, 2011)

Great job D!


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks guys! I was bigger between the photos you see started 185 up to 245 then dieted to 215 for the comp. It's my passion and I can't wait to compete again!


----------



## Peptide Source (Nov 25, 2011)

Jump on the folli wagon.


----------



## Colestar (Nov 25, 2011)

Peptide Source said:


> Great pics and great transformation but I have to say the winner izzzzzzz Colestar!!!! Great job girl. PM me.


 




*Awesome!! Nice holiday gift!! Thanks so much Peptide Source!!!*


----------



## ecot3c inside (Nov 25, 2011)

id put up pics but it will be going from ripped to really ripped...soo wouldn't want to embarrass you guys.


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 25, 2011)

Lol ecotec! Great job colestar you look great!


----------



## Colestar (Nov 25, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Thanks guys! I was bigger between the photos you see started 185 up to 245 then dieted to 215 for the comp. It's my passion and I can't wait to compete again!


 

Great photos D.
Which contest and how did you place??


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 25, 2011)

It was a level one show in weStern Canada. I didn't do that well I fractured my tibia and my right leg was swollen and black and blue! I couldn't do any lower body for 4-5 weeks pre contest I will win that show next year i will be putting a full year into that show. I think I'll do a journal on here as it helps me stay on track lol!! Congrats again it feels good to see the results of hard work doesn't it


----------



## Colestar (Nov 25, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> id put up pics but it will be going from ripped to really ripped...soo wouldn't want to embarrass you guys.


 
LOL!! Thank you.... less competition!!! 




D-Latsky said:


> Lol ecotec! Great job colestar you look great!


 
Thank you, sir!!!


----------



## Colestar (Nov 25, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> It was a level one show in weStern Canada. I didn't do that well I fractured my tibia and my right leg was swollen and black and blue! I couldn't do any lower body for 4-5 weeks pre contest I will win that show next year i will be putting a full year into that show. I think I'll do a journal on here as it helps me stay on track lol!! Congrats again it feels good to see the results of hard work doesn't it


 

Aww...that sucks about your tibia. All that hard work and then boom an injury. Well you looked great in your pics and I think a journal would be cool thing! Yes...it sure feels good!! 



Peptide Source said:


> Jump on the folli wagon.


 
I hear good things about Folli....


----------



## Peptide Source (Nov 25, 2011)

Great job guys and girls!!!!


----------

